# Ferry prices



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Oscar and I are returning to the UK in the summer, to avoid the crowds here!

We have a Tesco/Tunnel ticket with us.

Coming back, I have just shopped around for our motorhome and trailer. I put the total length as 12 metres.

All services depart the UK on 29th August....

Seafrance, 0815 ex Dover, £76.00

P&O, 0840 ex Dover, £96.25

TransEuropa, 0700 ex Ramsgate, £80.00

Norfolk line - you're having a giraffe - 0800 ex Dover £229 (I kid you not - it was £129 plus a supplement of £100 being a long vehicle.)

Tunnel - 0750 ex Folkesone £128.00

Also, for a laugh

www.superfast.com Edinburgh - Zeebrugge, leaves Edinburgh 1700 on 28th August, price including a cabin (and Oscar is allowed in the cabin, not forced to stay on deck) £365.00.

I have tried many times to offer patronage to Norfolkline, but once again am unable to do so.

I shall send some more Tesco vouchers for conversion and the tunnel will have our business.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

How many Tesco vouchers do you have to have Russell ?

We've got a booking using Air Miles at Easter: 10.30am outward, return 5 weeks later at 11.30am, P&O Dover to Calais for a grand total of £10 return plus our air miles. No supplements. It's the first time we've used them and we were a bit surprised toget such a cheap crossing.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

I have about £700 worth of vouchers - so worth 4 times that in deals.

I worked hard for them!

I shopped on line for groceries when there was a bonus, such as "extra 1500 point when you spend £50 on line". (That is a £15 voucher - so worth £60 in deals.) I signed up for the Tesco credit card and a good chunk of Kontiki went on that! I took part in an promotional email if points were availalbe, used Tesco for everything that moved basically. I even became a Womble - but that is another story!

Russell


----------

